#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Укрощение ума если шумные соседи

## Юань Дин

Возможно, этот текст кому-то поможет, если человек не знает что делать с шумными соседями.

Последний год у меня был отличный повод научиться не выводить ум из равновесия и не реагировать на внешние раздражители во время медитации. Сосед уже год как пьет, отключает телевизор в час ночи, включает громко в шесть утра, иногда и в три часа ночи. У него испортилась громкость в телевизоре и ее уровень идет скачками. Но это и есть самое интересное и полезное. Чем хуже ситуация, тем лучше мы можем себя натренировать.

Посчитав, что эта ситуация - прекрасная возможность научиться отслеживать (регистрировать) свой мысли без вовлечения в них во время медитации днем (в течении 1 часа) и во время засыпания, а также рано утром, я начал упорно с большим запасом терпения медитировать и спать именно в комнате, где общая стена с соседом.

Днем, во время медитации следим за дыханием "вдох-выдох". Сосед начинает шуметь, отвлеклись, сразу вернули внимание к дыханию и опять "вдох-выдох". Со временем можно будет наслаждаться своей эмоциональной невовлеченностью в шум, хотя при этом будем осознавать, что шум имеет место быть.

Вечером, при засыпании, надо научиться не потерять сосредоточение на объекте медитации (например, на дыхании). Рано утром до пробуждения, как только послышался громкий шум - сразу сосредоточиться на объекте медитации.

Со временем появляется возможность осознавать происходящее, не вовлекаясь в это. Как на рыбок в аквариуме.

Таким образом, если у Вас шумные соседи - не отчаивайтесь. Поймите - Вы счастливый обладатель таких соседей, так как они дарят Вам драгоценную возможность научиться не реагировать на внешние раздражители и усилить свое сосредоточение. Чем тяжелее условия, тем сильнее Ваша закалка.


Моя жена - не буддист. Поэтому медитация здесь не проходит для нее. Ей помогла одна статья из Интернета. Возможно, кому-то она понадобиться еще. Вот ее текст (автор статьи - Игорь Добротворский):




> Давайте представим себе, что вы читаете эти строки, удобно устроившись у себя дома где-нибудь в уютном уголке. Внезапно звонит телефон. В силу сложившейся привычки и накопленного жизненного опыта это для вас сигнал, раздражитель, которому вы научились подчиняться. Как правило, не задумываясь и не принимая специального решения, вы реагируете: встаете с удобного кресла и спешите к телефонному аппарату.
> 
> Внешний раздражитель, таким образом, сумел привести вас в движение. Он изменил вашу прежнюю мысленную установку и направление ваших действий. Ведь вы приготовились какое-то время спокойно посидеть и почитать. Внутренне вы уже настроились на это. И вот ваша реакция на внешний раздражитель опрокинула все планы.
> 
> Сказанным выше хотелось обратить ваше внимание на одно важное обстоятельство: вы вовсе не обязаны реагировать на телефонный звонок. Вы можете, если хотите, полностью его игнорировать. Вы можете продолжать сидеть спокойно и уютно, сохраняя в неприкосновенности собственные первоначальные намерения, вам нужно лишь не реагировать на сигнал.
> 
> Постарайтесь как можно яснее запечатлеть описанный выше гипотетический эпизод в вашем мозгу, ибо он очень поможет вам научиться сохранять душевный покой. Представьте, что вы сидите спокойно и удобно, игнорируя телефонный звонок, оставаясь к нему равнодушным. Вы по-прежнему осознаете присутствие сигнала, но больше не обращаете на него внимания, не подчиняетесь ему. Вам нужно четко уяснить тот факт, что внешний сигнал сам по себе не имеет над вами власти, у него нет силы, чтобы сдвинуть вас с места. Прежде вы откликались, реагировали на него только в силу сложившейся привычки, но вы в состоянии выработать новую привычку не реагировать на этот сигнал.
> 
> Обратите внимание, что, отказавшись реагировать, вы не прилагаете усилий, не сопротивляетесь и не боретесь, вы просто ничего не предпринимаете, воздерживаетесь от совершения чего-то, держитесь спокойно, оставляя вызов без ответа.
> ...


Счастливой Вам жизни и хорошей практики.
Юань Дин.

----------

Alekk (24.08.2011), Chhyu Dorje (26.08.2011), Sadhak (21.08.2011), Алексей Е (22.08.2011), Алексей Самохин (25.08.2011), Алима (19.09.2017), Нея (21.08.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (21.08.2011)

----------


## Dron

Пригодится моим соседям

----------

Alekk (24.08.2011), Sforza (21.08.2011), Дондог (23.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

И еще:

нужно запастись терпением и быть готовым к тому, что первое время Вы будете не высыпаться, но при этом Вам нельзя будет испытывать гнев на соседа. Поймите, Вы сами создали эту ситуацию своими прошлыми действиями и только Вам расхлебывать эту кашу. Не усугубляйте положение, не гневайтесь, а засевайте благие семена для будущего. Ненависть не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она - вот извечная Дхамма.

Жизнь сама все расставит на свои места. Вы, благодаря правильным действиям, обретете свободу ума от вовлеченности. А Ваш сосед, благодаря неправильным поступкам, сделает себе только хуже (мой сосед сильно заболел печенью и скоро, возможно, прекратит свою практику шумения). Это и будет справедливость. Но это должно произойти само собой, без Вашей эмоциональной вовлеченности в это. Только отслеживайте беспристрастно.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (26.08.2011)

----------


## Sforza

Несколько лет назад мой сосед алкоголик ,живущий несколькими этажами ниже. так же доставал окружающих,особенно тех,кто живёт над и под ним.-)Поскольку меня ситуация не особо беспокоила,то я и не вмешивался,не использовал бранные слова и не применял грубую физическую силу.-)))Подобное безобразие повторялось с относительно регулярно,с периодами обострений по большим светским праздникам(типа Нового Года)-),до тех пор,пока жильцы снизу не съехали и на их место не вселилась семья из четырёх человек(два мужчины,две женщины).Не знаю .чем они там запасались и на что медитировали(имею подозрение.что просто поговорили с ним по-мужски),однако ситуация буквально на глазах превратилась в идиллическую.)))Бедный алкоголик стали тише воды ,ниже травы(не шумит даже на затянувшиеся майские).)))Что характерно,отношения у них,как я смог наблюдать,очень даже добрососедские.Девушки,по крайней мере,при встрече улыбаются и называют его "Андрюшкой".)))

ЗЫ.С возвращением,Денис Борисович  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Жизнь сама все расставит на свои места. Вы, благодаря правильным действиям, обретете свободу ума от вовлеченности. А Ваш сосед, благодаря неправильным поступкам, сделает себе только хуже (мой сосед сильно заболел печенью и скоро, возможно, прекратит свою практику шумения).


Поскольку Вы уже упустили свой шанс помочь соседу бросить пить до того, как у него заболела печень, то наверное так и останетесь пребывать в представлениях о том, что именно жизнь все расставляет на свои места. Берегите себя и свой свободный от хлопот о соседе-алкаше ум.

----------


## Аньезка

Мне в подобной ситуации помогли: 
1. Разборки с вовлечением всех соседей, кому мешал шум. То есть просто пришли толпой и на доступном быдлу языке поговорили
2. Вызов милиции
3. Попросила друга-тантриста провести ритуал
В итоге, после парочки сугубо демонстративных провокаций в в стиле "смотрите, мы вас все равно не боимся", уже год спим спокойно. 
Т-т-т чтоб не сглазить.

P.S. Напомню, что шум после 23-х часов вечера - дело незаконное

P.P.S. Можно было бы конечно и медитировать на это дело, но мне было очень жаль своих пожилых родителей.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.08.2011), Шуньшунь (24.09.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

Вопрос еще в том, насколько трудоспособны люди после таких медитаций. Сомневаюсь, чтобы после месяца таких бдений производительность труда осталась такой, как в его начале. Если, конечно, кроме медитации актуальна еще и работа в течение полного рабочего дня и пять дней в неделю.  :Smilie:

----------

Sforza (21.08.2011)

----------


## Sforza

> Вопрос еще в том, насколько трудоспособны люди после таких медитаций. Сомневаюсь, чтобы после месяца таких бдений производительность труда осталась такой, как в его начале. Если, конечно, кроме медитации актуальна еще и работа в течение полного рабочего дня и пять дней в неделю.


Кошмар ситуации заключается  в том.что ты ставишь себя в зависимость от капризов и образа жизни соседа -алкоголика.-))))Конечно,если сам ведёшь образ жизни хикимори,под него можно мудро подстроиться ,медитируя на раздражения днём и ночью.)))А вот если работа,семья ,дети,то голову в песок уже не спрячешь  ,как страус,придётся не по -буддийски разрубать этот  гордиев узел.))))

----------


## Шавырин

"Хочешь, я убью соседей,что мешают спать ?" (с)  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

Шумных соседей без причин и условий, вроде как, не бывает, и ежели вас действительно угораздило притянуть к своим ушам сей феномен, вообще говоря, нужно искать его истоки в себе... Но когда раскопки в пустыне души проблематичны, а медитация не превращает звуки соседской жизнедеятельности в  гандхарвские мелодии, по-моему, сойдут и мирские методы обретения тишины:
Клуб защитников тишины

----------

Galina (23.08.2011), Аньезка (21.08.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

К первому сообщению...

Как одна из методик Self-help(а), всё хорошо.
Как тренировка спокойствия, возможно.

Но...
Шумный сосед в многоквартирном доме вряд-ли является проблемой одного человека (гипотетически могут существовать те, кто не может решить эту проблему и обречены с ней жить,например немощные старики и т.п.).

И вот, я- как "истинный бодхисаттва": "«Постройте» для себя маленькую уютную комнату. Развесьте там по стенам любимые картины, стены окрасьте в приятные вам успокаивающие цвета (голубой, салатовый, желтый, золотистый). Обставьте помещение, как вам нравится. Повсюду чистота и идеальный порядок. Главное: уют, спокойствие, красота. И обязательно ваше любимое глубокое кресло. Через небольшое окно виден прекрасный пейзаж: например, морской пляж, на который накатываются медленные волны, но шума прибоя не слышно, в комнате тихо, совсем тихо. 

 Стройте эту комнату в вашем воображении с не меньшей тщательностью, с какой бы вы строили ее на самом деле. Обращайте внимание на каждую деталь, на любую мелочь. 
 Ежедневно, когда у вас есть несколько свободных минут — будь то между деловыми встречами или во время поездки в городском транспорте, — отправляйтесь в свою тихую комнату. Всякий раз, когда вы начинаете ощущать растущее внутреннее напряжение, раздражение или возбуждение, удалитесь на короткое время в свою «тихую обитель». Несколько минут, проведенных в ней, даже в самый суматошный день вознаградят вас с лихвой. Это не напрасно разбазаренное, а выгодно инвестированное время. Когда необходимо, скажите себе: «Я должен немного отдохнуть. Я ухожу в мою комнату. Я уже в ней»." :Frown: 

У меня,были шумные соседи, я решил эту проблему и моя комната (реальная) стала вновь тихой и спокойной. :Smilie: 

Ну это лирика.

----------


## Майя П

> на доступном быдлу языке поговорили


 а что такое быдло? вы выше чем быдло? а что такое 4 БИ?

----------


## Винд

> 3. Попросила друга-тантриста провести ритуал


В таких ситуациях хорошо поможет если попросить провести ритуал друга каратиста  :Wink:

----------

Велеслав (22.08.2011), Шуньшунь (24.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> P.S. Напомню, что шум после 23-х часов вечера - дело незаконное


Это были еще советские правила пользования жилыми помещениями, где был интервал 7-23
Сейчас незаконен шум в любое время.
Сайт защитников тишины наводит исключительно на грустные мысли, поскольку шум незаконен, а исполнителных инструментов для приведения этого закона - нет.
Придется договариваться либо с соседями, либо с участковым, либо еще с кем.

----------

Аньезка (22.08.2011)

----------


## Винд

> а что такое быдло? вы выше чем быдло? а что такое 4 БИ?


...интересный вопрос, попробую его обьяснить, хоть и спорно, но с позиций логики:
Хомо Сапиенс рождается отменным животным для начала, которому еще предстоит стать Человеком 
если приложит усилия, то станет человеком -> человек может заблуждаться и тогда достоин сожаления и возможно помощи 
если не приложит усилий, то останется просто биологическим существом иногда вполне милым, иногда опасным, или отменно дрессированным или диким - вот его назовем быдлом.
Как жить с неприятными неразумными существами - было много дискусий в разделе про мышей например, которые (дискусии) свелись разными способами к идее изгонять подобных опасных неразумных существ из дома ... либо самому мигрировать из такого места где они не переводятся - вот такое есть мнение, но имея в виду что любое быдло когда-нибудь тоже может стать человеком ... в отличие от остальных неразумных - вот в чем загадка вида хомо сапиенс  :Wink:

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

Практика, рекомендуемая топикстартером хороша если ты одинокий буддист. Если же у тебя есть супруга, которой рано вставать на работу, дочка-школьница, у которой завтра контрольная по математике, целесообразней устранить проблему в реальности. Что может быть сделано посредством психологической беснды с нарушителем общественного спокойствия, привлечением к решению проблемы других жильцов или, наконец, участкового.

----------

Aion (24.08.2011), Винд (23.08.2011), Шавырин (23.08.2011)

----------


## Dmitry Zhukov

Нужно бы еще и сострадание к соседу потренировать. Это даже еще более полезно.

----------

Secundus (26.08.2011)

----------


## Alekk

Как-то давно еще до буддизма в похожей ситуации я просто ночью рубильником на лестничной клетке обесточил квартиру, в которой играла громкая музыка, и бухала молодежь. Помогло.

----------

Кунсанг Рабтен (25.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.08.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Привет Юань Дин!

Тема кажется очень простой , но она актуальна для тех кто в этой ситуации и кто практикует с усердием , все что написал правильно и помогло еще лучше осознать этот путь. В добавок процитирую тут часть одного текста ...




> *8. Критический момент отсутствия спокойной обстановки*
> 
> Занятия в неблагоприятных условиях являются хорошим испытанием закаленности "духа". Если вы попали в шумную обстановку, продолжайте спокойно заниматься. Обстановка, в которой проходят занятия, оказывает на них большое влияние. Здесь я говорю о шумной и суматошной обстановке, царящей, например, на производственном совещании, в поезде, на котором вы отправились в командировку, или в гостинице, в которой вы остановились, дома, накануне праздника, когда собрались гости, и т.д.
>  Мои рекомендации сводятся к следующему: если вы оказались в подобной обстановке на "вынужденном" этапе занятий, то занятие следует прекратить; если на "добровольном" этапе - его следует сократить; если на "фанатичном" этапе - следует продолжать занятия как обычно. В спокойном месте "пестуется ци", в шумном месте закаляется "дух". Когда вы оказываетесь в шумной обстановке, это всегда удобный случай, чтобы поработать над своим "духом".
>  Однажды зимой мне пришлось побывать в командировке в г. Шицзячжуан. Я остановился в городской гостинице. Обстановочка в ней была еще та! После соответствующей подготовки я вышел в коридор, где беспрерывно в разных направлениях сновали люди, и, не обращая на них никакого внимания, повернувшись лицом к стене, отзанимался как обычно более двух часов, причем, как это и бывает всегда, погрузился в "состояние покоя". В машине очень удобно выполнять упражнения в положении сидя, что всегда и делаю. В новогодний праздник я встаю раньше на два часа и, когда начинают приходить гости, уже заканчиваю занятия. В общем, когда вы попадаете в неблагоприятную для занятий обстановку, закаляйте ваш "дух".
> 
> Лян Баофэн

----------

Алексей Е (27.08.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

С шумными соседями надо что-то решать, чтобы они не мешали ни тебе, ни остальным соседям(которым не до медитаций, они не высыпаются и потом злые с утра до вечера). А тренироваться в укрощении ума в экстремальных условиях можно и на улице, рынке или в клуб сходить, где громкая музыка.

----------

Sforza (27.08.2011)

----------


## Sforza

Ещё вериги с шипами можно на себя нацепить и концентрироваться на ощущениях в течение дня.

Днём,значит,вериги,а ночью у нас соседи получаются.Уверен,эффект осознанности будет 100 %.

----------


## Майя П

> ...интересный вопрос, попробую его обьяснить, хоть и спорно, но с позиций логики:
> ..................
> если не приложит усилий, то останется просто биологическим существом иногда вполне милым, иногда опасным, или отменно дрессированным или диким - вот его назовем быдлом.


Винд вы знаете что такое риторический вопрос? а что такое сарказм по поводу высокомерия у буддистов...? ))))

----------


## Oleg Pavlov

Уменьшение суммы страданий, причём не только своих собственных, но и вообще, в том числе и этого соседа, и других его соседей. Понятно, что невовлечённость это гуд, но если человек ничего не делает для уменьшения суммы страданий там, где может это сделать, это скорее всего свидетельствует о некоей его другой, незамеченной вовлечённости. Например, в образ себя как такого вот невозмутимого буддиста. Этакое самодовольство - тонкий яд.
Это напоминает, имхо, ситуацию с больным зубом. Конечно, можно и нужно практиковать невовлечённость, но и к врачу нужно сходить - организм-то не обязан страдать от отравления токсинами только потому, что я, видите ли, практикую.
Однако, конечно, бывают ситуации, когда совсем ничего нельзя сделать (конкретно мне). Но на самом деле, очень редко так бывает, и обычно такая ситуация затрагивает какого-то одного конкретного человека, это его карма (что не исключает нашего к нему или к ней сострадания) и огромный урок, либо длится не так уж долго.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вовлеченность в любое страдание пусть мелкое незначительное уже целое дело. Все хотят справедливости и никто не хочет несправедливости.

----------


## Oleg Pavlov

В некоторых особо тяжких случаях бывает, что человеку наплевать на справедливость, лишь бы было субъективно "хорошо" ему (ей). 
А вовлечённость - это состояние ума. Реально уменьшить уровень страданий в какой-либо конкретной ситуации можно только находясь в не-вовлечённости. И тут нужно очень тщательно разбирать все нюансы, потому что вовлечённость имеет тысячу голов, как гидра. Ты думаешь, что победил одну, а на самом деле увяз в другой.
Однако и не-вовлечённость бывает разная - невовлечённость раковой клетки или одноклеточного организма, и невовлечённость клетки, сознающей бытие организма и своё место в этом бытии. Бывает, эту разницу не берут в расчёт и путают эти два вида невовлечённости, из которых первая - ложная.

----------


## Майя П

> Однако и не-вовлечённость бывает разная - невовлечённость раковой клетки или одноклеточного организма, и невовлечённость клетки, сознающей бытие организма и своё место в этом бытии.


что есть "невовлеченность раковой клетки или одноклеточного организма"? 
на всех уровнях нет "невовлеченности"....))))

----------


## Oleg Pavlov

> что есть "невовлеченность раковой клетки или одноклеточного организма"? 
> на всех уровнях нет "невовлеченности"....))))


 Я имел в виду состояние, когда "мне всё по барабану, пусть все помрут, а я буду жить" и т.д. Этакое состояние внутреннего холода, равнодушия. Это, конечно, не невовлечённость по сути.
Что касается другого уровня - невовлечённости клетки, сознающей бытие организма - это невовлечённость клетки, осознающей, что её мелкие клеточные страсти - это мираж. Если человек осознаёт Interbeing и укрепляется в этом осознании-понимании, корень эмоциональной и оценочной вовлечённости уничтожается: он видит жизнь с другой позиции, не-личностной (не путать с безличностной).

----------


## Шавырин

> а что такое быдло? вы выше чем быдло? а что такое 4 БИ?


Майя, вот моё видение существующего вопроса (проблемы).

Де-факто:

-Существует страдание, - шум от соседа.
-Существует причина страдания,- шумный сосед.
-Существует прекращение страдания, - избавление от шума (соседа)
-Существует путь, - законодательство РФ ,или иное психологическое (..) воздействие.  :Cool: 
.
-

----------


## Майя П

Вопрос был риторическим....

----------


## Шавырин

> Вопрос был риторическим....


Ответ, как-бы тоже :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> -Существует причина страдания,- шумный сосед.


То есть причина страдания находится вне страдающего ума?  :EEK!:

----------


## Майя П

> Ответ, как-бы тоже


"Ритори́ческий вопро́с — риторическая фигура, представляющая собой вопрос, ответ на который заранее известен... По сути, риторический вопрос - это вопрос, ответ на который не требуется или не ожидается в силу его крайней очевидности."

----------


## Шавырин

> То есть причина страдания находится вне страдающего ума?


Как-бы да.

----------


## Hisana

Если не хватает мудрости и сострадания справиться с ситуацией можно съехать в место потише. А то скажите потом - хотел стать Буддой, да алкаголик за стенкой помешал.

----------


## Shunja

Шумный сосед - мёртвый сосед (шутка мизантропа)

----------

Кузьмич (05.09.2011), Шавырин (04.09.2011)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Шумный сосед - мёртвый сосед (шутка мизантропа)


Если мизантропа, то лучше классический вариант: Хороший сосед - мертвый сосед ...

----------


## Майя П

> Если мизантропа, то лучше классический вариант: Хороший сосед - мертвый сосед ...


н-да, как недавно в Туле....(((

----------


## Алима

Здравствуйте, Юань Дин! Я много слышала про укрощение ума и читала про энергию мысли... и мне, в основном, всё это понятно... Но, вот со звуками и с шумом сложно справиться, потому что, когда я слышу какой-либо шум во время отдыха ночью, у меня сразу появляется злость, раздражение, а мыслей при этом нет. Шум- и сразу реакция. Т.е в это время я не успеваю отслеживать свои мысли. Как с этими эмоциями справиться? 
П.С. Я ещё переживаю за ребёнка, когда спит, чтоб не потревожили сон, в связи с этим я очень чувствительна стала на шумы... Слышу даже когда соседи спокойно разговаривают, и соседей через этаж слышу, вообщем меня это всё .... достаёт. Недавно вот даже зарыдала...
 Хочу с этим справиться, потому что понимаю, что живу не в лесу, живу в городе с людьми. Вечно жаловаться полиции- нет! Кулаками дело не решишь... да и за меня не кому заступиться... и врагов наживать не хочется. А на просьбы сделать потише- не всегда реагируют, а иногда, даже посылают... Отдельный дом- пока это только мечты. Поэтому хочется научиться жить с людьми...

----------


## Дубинин

Тут к сожалению компромисс- между "наездом на соседей когда надо" и между мастерством "сорадования" (вы не возмущаетесь, а "даёте" существам радоваться как умеют- без обсуждения и анализа "у себя внутри".

----------


## Фил

Генератор белого шума включать. Можно на телефон скачать.

----------


## Шуньяананда

нервное состояние ,если случилось,надо убирать.Или отдохнуть  от него,или что то попить.. терпеть то Вы и так терпите..

----------


## Харуказе

> Здравствуйте, Юань Дин! Я много слышала про укрощение ума и читала про энергию мысли... и мне, в основном, всё это понятно... Но, вот со звуками и с шумом сложно справиться, потому что, когда я слышу какой-либо шум во время отдыха ночью, у меня сразу появляется злость, раздражение, а мыслей при этом нет. Шум- и сразу реакция. Т.е в это время я не успеваю отслеживать свои мысли. Как с этими эмоциями справиться? 
> П.С. Я ещё переживаю за ребёнка, когда спит, чтоб не потревожили сон, в связи с этим я очень чувствительна стала на шумы... Слышу даже когда соседи спокойно разговаривают, и соседей через этаж слышу, вообщем меня это всё .... достаёт. Недавно вот даже зарыдала...
>  Хочу с этим справиться, потому что понимаю, что живу не в лесу, живу в городе с людьми. Вечно жаловаться полиции- нет! Кулаками дело не решишь... да и за меня не кому заступиться... и врагов наживать не хочется. А на просьбы сделать потише- не всегда реагируют, а иногда, даже посылают... Отдельный дом- пока это только мечты. Поэтому хочется научиться жить с людьми...


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post780616
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post780775

----------


## Алима

спасибо

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Когда шумные соседи, псевдобуддийский аутотренинг из серии "это у меня на щах не злобный гнойный харчок, а божья роса" нужно убрать в сторонку, а придумать так, как этих соседей утрямкать. 

Вот, у меня сверху квартира без звукоизоляции пола, очень распространенная ситуация. Наверху падает стул в два часа ночи, а ты от страха просыпаешься с сердцебиением. И не ты один, а и все домочадцы тоже. Вначале там жили порядочные арендаторы, разумные, проблему поняли, на каблуках не ходили, ничего не роняли, была тишь да благодать, медитируй хоть до бесформенных сфер. Следующие арендаторы оказались быдлом, вникать в наши проблемы им не захотелось. Тогда пришлось их выселять спецметодами - пара нарядов полиции ночью и еще я придумал отличную вещь - тяжелый металлический предмет прикрепил к палочке и долбил конструкцией по потолку. Как уронят что-то на пол ночью, так вставал и долбил. Недолго выдержали, свалили. Поселились следующие, и тоже не стали проникаться сочувствием к нашим проблемам. И тоже уже по сообщениям готовятся съезжать, неприятно им мои методы защиты своего спокойствия. И, не стесняйтесь вызывать по ночам полицию, часто это помогает. А если сосед буйный, то это вообще замечательно. Надо скрытой камерой или скрытым микрофоном записать его угрозы и с заявлением в полицию, дескать, угрожают насилием и убийством. Как только дело на некомфортного агрессивного соседа заведут, он, весьма вероятно, станет намного шелковее. И тогда можно будет спокойно сесть в позу лотоса и распространять безграничную доброжелательность на все четыре стороны.

Справиться нельзя только с психами, тут да, только вздохи-выдохи и остаются.

----------

Фил (25.09.2017)

----------


## Алик

Ага, ещё способ эффектный  в фильме " Всё будет хорошо". Актер А. Збруев решил , в конце концов, проблему с шумными и наглыми  соседями  на раз. Но этот метод  обычно только в кино работает (.

----------

Шуньяананда (25.09.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот Вы подумайте, что этот шум провоцируют не соседи, а природа. Собаки соседей часто лают на прохожих, и звук не из приятных, а требовать у хозяина заставить собаку молчать, если он не научил ее до этого, невозможно. Хорошая фыилософия думать, что модет быть хуже. Надо сходить в кузнечный цех и постоять там часик, придете домой, соседи покажутся просто херувимами.

Я, например, жила в одном домишке у реки, журчал водопад, и уж не знаю, почему, этот, казалось бы, милый звук меня цеплял. Уехать и поменять жилье я тогда не могла, и спать нужно было по ночам. Раздражаться тут было не на кого. С такими звуками приходится смириться. Но по сути это тот же процесс, что и с соседями. Только в последнм случае можно кого-то обвинить в звуке, а к стихиям претензий не предъявишь. 

Сейчас живу в доме, где внизу каждые полчаса блямкает шлагбаум, колокольня с 6 утра звонит, поезда ходят, плюс, переделывают станцию, работают по ночам. Плюс, у нас жарко, окна приходится держать открытыми.  На единичного соседа не свалишь, не потребуешь прекратить. И как-то выживаешь ведь. 
Но вот, что интересно, у меня висят на балконе тонюсенькие трубочки, мелодия ветра, которые звонят раз в месяц(ветры у нас не часты). И сосед тремя этажами ниже раздражается на них и ворчит. Трубочки не снимаю. Потому что шлагбаум и колокольня звонят громче и противнее. Из принципа. Видите, ему не мешает звук, который он не может остановить. Долго размышляла над этим феноменом.  Как в классике буддизма, если вас ударила палка, и вы видите, что она упала с дерева, это вызовет совершенно другую реакцию, чем когда увидите, что этой палкой вас ударил кто-то. 

Моя дочь встает утром только после того, как ее будильник на телефоне прозвонит раз пять противную мелодию каждые 15 минут. Другую она не слшит. Я ее будить не могу, - она этого не хочет, и не встает, либо засыпает обратно тут же. 18 лет, колбасит в силу возраста. Мы пробовали менять это по-всякому. Тихую мелодию не слышит. Я год привыкала. Сейчас это меня не будит вообще.

Меня спасает то, что сплю, как убитая. Если так не получается, надо уметь расслабиться. Надо научиться не придавать шуму значения. 
 Беруши спасают, будильник поставить на вибровызов.

А вообще помогает относиться к ситуации с юмором

----------


## Фил

А почему трубочки не снять, если соседу это мешает и он попросил ????
Что за сволочизм???

----------


## Фил

Я в шоке вообще.
Офигенные советы!!!!

----------


## Фил

А вот Вашим интеллигентным соседям не повезло...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А почему трубочки не снять, если соседу это мешает и он попросил ????
> Что за сволочизм???


ФИл, что за агрессия в мой адрес? давайте Вы не будете оценивать ситуацию, в которой не живете. И не собираюсь. По разным причинам. Они висят у меня 20 лет, и 18 лет он их не замечал. Еще и потому не сниму, потому, что он к ним уже снова привык))) У него был такой период, когда он всех в доме доставал по любому поводу. Период прошел. Теперь говорит, что ему даже нравится.

----------


## Фил

> ФИл, что за агресия в мой адрес? давайте Вы не будете оценивать ситуацию, в которой не живете. И не собираюсь. По разным причинам. Они висят у меня 20 лет, и 18 лет он их не замечал. Еще и потому не сниму, потому, что он к ним уже снова привык))) У него был такой период, когда он всех в доме доставал по любому поводу. Период прошел. Теперь говорит, что ему даже нравится.


Потому что снять какую-то безделушку с балкона - это 10 секунд.
А те кто включают по ночам музыку, смотрят домашний кинотеатр, устраивают дни рождения, играют на рояле, собирают детский хор - тоже самое, "из принципа не буду и не собираюсь, а сосед - дурак"

Непонятно, почему для считающего себя разумным человека недостаточно устной просьбы?
С чего Вы решили, что это какой-то пустяк?
Перед Вами что надо на коленях ползать и умолять?
Чтобы Вы "из принципа не собирались ничего делать" ?

----------

